# Lure Coursing Pictures



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

From an event in Flamborough, Ontario this past weekend. Piper came in 5th overall (she originally had a 3 way tie for 4th, but didn't win the run off) for her first time out.




























Oooooodles of fun all around, although the sun is pretty tough on you after a couple of days out there!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

That is awesome! Is it a breed specific lure? Or do they allow all dogs?

I want to find one out here with no breed restrictions. I think Avery would be great at it.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

That's awesome! I SO want to set up a lure course on my property next year for the girls, just for fun!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

lauren43 said:


> I want to find one out here with no breed restrictions. I think Avery would be great at it.


Ditto! Minnie would be soooo good at it. Intense prey drive and insanely fast. She'd have so much fun but I don't know of anywhere that we could do it....

Awesome pics though!


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

lauren43 said:


> That is awesome! Is it a breed specific lure? Or do they allow all dogs?
> 
> I want to find one out here with no breed restrictions. I think Avery would be great at it.


This one was restricted to sight hounds. CKC is behind the UKC and AKC in terms of allowing all breeds to enter. That being said, i'm not sure if all organizations have taken up the banner of allowing all dogs to go for it. I think many breeds would do well at it!

It's not all about speed, it's about focus and drive... the more accurate the run (aka not cheating and trying to predict where the lure will go) the more points you get. The only thing i'd think is that they wouldn't award FCH titles to other breeds as they would likely get all other breeds under an "open" category. That being said, i'd think it would be super fun.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Yea I wouldn't do it competitively, just for fun. Avery might try to cut the course though lol


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Ah man that looks like a blast! I love watching dogs run, especially ones made to run like IGs!


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

rannmiller said:


> Ah man that looks like a blast! I love watching dogs run, especially ones made to run like IGs!


In Canada they don't actually allow IG's on lure courses. They are in the toy group here, not the sighthound group so they are excluded. I think in the US the AKC allows it, although they can't do best in field with them (some courses take the top dogs of every breed and have them run against each other... so in this case you can't have a tiny dog amongst the rest.... whippets seem to hold their own against wolfhounds though!). That being said, any sighthound is made to run... I think Afghans are the most fun to watch because of their long coats (although a lot of people who course with them cut their coats!).


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Congratulations to Piper and you! That so awesome, she did really well, you must be so proud of her. She must be a very contented, tired dog after spending a couple of days running her heart out and using her brains like that - doing what she was bred to do. Thanks for the pic's.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

KittyKat said:


> I think Afghans are the most fun to watch because of their long coats (although a lot of people who course with them cut their coats!).


Haha that is an AWESOME video!! :thumb:


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

KittyKat said:


> In Canada they don't actually allow IG's on lure courses. They are in the toy group here, not the sighthound group so they are excluded. I think in the US the AKC allows it, although they can't do best in field with them (some courses take the top dogs of every breed and have them run against each other... so in this case you can't have a tiny dog amongst the rest.... whippets seem to hold their own against wolfhounds though!). That being said, any sighthound is made to run... I think Afghans are the most fun to watch because of their long coats (although a lot of people who course with them cut their coats!).


There are smaller groups who do lure coursing just for fun and will allow IGs here.. any breed really and it is seperated by size. Though I'm pretty sure no other dog around 10lb is going to beat an IG. Lol. :smile:

That afghan is gorgeous.. I'd get a large sighthound in a second but they say not to let a large and small sighthound run together.. and what's the fun in separating dogs?


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Caty M said:


> There are smaller groups who do lure coursing just for fun and will allow IGs here.. any breed really and it is seperated by size. Though I'm pretty sure no other dog around 10lb is going to beat an IG. Lol. :smile:
> 
> That afghan is gorgeous.. I'd get a large sighthound in a second but they say not to let a large and small sighthound run together.. and what's the fun in separating dogs?


Which organizations will do it here? I haven't seen one in Ontario yet, although I only know of a couple and haven't really looked into it since I don't have an IG (I just know of the CKC thingy).


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> That's awesome! I SO want to set up a lure course on my property next year for the girls, just for fun!


You should get a wolfhound... to match your other big dogs. They are like furry danes!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

KittyKat said:


> This one was restricted to sight hounds. CKC is behind the UKC and AKC in terms of allowing all breeds to enter. That being said, i'm not sure if all organizations have taken up the banner of allowing all dogs to go for it. I think many breeds would do well at it!
> 
> It's not all about speed, it's about focus and drive... the more accurate the run (aka not cheating and trying to predict where the lure will go) the more points you get. The only thing i'd think is that they wouldn't award FCH titles to other breeds as they would likely get all other breeds under an "open" category. That being said, i'd think it would be super fun.


I would think that predicting where the lure will go would be a good thing. Haha. Brains AND speed. I guess that's just my logic. I would want my hounds to outsmart their prey rather than blindly follow directly behind it... But, I suppose there is a reason for it. I know almost nothing about lure coursing... Actually, all I know is that it is a sighthound sport. 

I bet that is a blast. Buck would chase it but he is still so gangly that he would trip over his own legs way before he had a chance of beating Piper! hahaha. Great pictures


----------



## Davey (Oct 11, 2011)

All your pictures are great, but the second on is awesome! Your dogs clearly had a wonderful time.


----------

